# Wie vorgehen bei StayFriends?



## Beppo (27 März 2010)

hallo,

mein name wurde bei StayFriends von einem unbekannten eingetragen und mit falschen persönlichen daten über mich versehen!

wie muss ich da vorgehen bzw. an wen kann ich wenden das sie meine daten aus ihrer webseite wieder entfernen?

ich möchte aus datenschutz gründen denen auch nicht meine personaldaten zukommen lassen!

vielen dank

Beppo


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2010)

*AW: Wie vorgehen bei StayFriends?*

Wende Dich an den Betreiber von StayFriends, am besten schriftlich.


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2010)

*AW: Wie vorgehen bei StayFriends?*



Beppo schrieb:


> ...ich möchte aus datenschutz gründen denen auch nicht meine personaldaten zukommen lassen!


Die haben doch aber deine Daten schon, deshalb willst du doch, dass der Anbieter sie entfernt, oder? Wenn du willst, dass das Profil gelöscht wird, dann wirst du wohl mit offenen Karten spielen müssen. Sonst könnte ja jeder daher kommen und andere Profile anonym löschen lassen. Doch da macht der Anbieter sicher nicht mit - ansonsten kann ich aus Erfahrung schreiben, dass der fränkische Anbieter gut reagiert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 März 2010)

*AW: Wie vorgehen bei StayFriends?*

Bevor ich vor Ewigkeiten mal auf die Idee kam, nach mir zu googeln, war ich auch immer überzeugt davon bundesweit einmalig zu sein. Tue ich das heute, finde ich mich zum Beispiel mehrfach in Facebook wieder, ohne überhaupt in einem sozialen Netzwerk angemeldet zu sein.

Hast Du denn sichere Hinweise für eine missbräuchliche Nutzung Deiner Identität?


----------

